# Horse riding



## Sprogladite (Dec 2, 2017)

Just feeling so fed up, I love riding, I love my horse, and my body just hates it apparently. Every single time I ride my bg's shoot through the roof. Today I was 4.9 when I arrived at the stables, rode for 45 mins, mucked out, chucked horse back in stable and checked sugars...21.9. SERIOUSLY. It happens every time without fail, nothing I seem to do helps. Even when I pre bolus it doesn't seem to help, I'll still go as high as 15. Can't wait to get a pump, I'm tired of these "quirks" ruining everything.

Side note: extremely grumpy today anyway as I was up all night thanks to hypos, ironically. Think I need to be put down.

ARGH


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Just feeling so fed up, I love riding, I love my horse, and my body just hates it apparently. Every single time I ride my bg's shoot through the roof. Today I was 4.9 when I arrived at the stables, rode for 45 mins, mucked out, chucked horse back in stable and checked sugars...21.9. SERIOUSLY. It happens every time without fail, nothing I seem to do helps. Even when I pre bolus it doesn't seem to help, I'll still go as high as 15. Can't wait to get a pump, I'm tired of these "quirks" ruining everything.
> 
> Side note: extremely grumpy today anyway as I was up all night thanks to hypos, ironically. Think I need to be put down.
> 
> ARGH


I know the feeling! I have an hour's riding lesson every week. Most of the time, my Bgs shoot through the roof, if we're doing something that requires a lot of concentration and technique, or if we're jumping and the scary factor comes into play. But occasionally our instructor will give us a lesson focussing on relaxing our position, and relaxing the horse, and my Bgs plummet! I just find it's an hours worth of damage limitation, and worth it for the pleasure I get out of it.


----------



## Sprogladite (Dec 2, 2017)

It completely is a case of damage limitation, just so frustrating coz Barney has been on box rest for the last few weeks so is very very fresh and prone to bolting at the moment, and I need to be able to concentrate on riding instead of stressing about what my sugars are doing!! I love riding, it's been something that has honestly kept me sane at times. Just makes me so upset when I've ridden and am feeling good/happy and then find my bg's have gone through the roof and all those good feelings are dashed and replaced with stress about being high. Especially now I've had the "you've got maculopathy" letter and am paranoid about my eyes!


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> It completely is a case of damage limitation, just so frustrating coz Barney has been on box rest for the last few weeks so is very very fresh and prone to bolting at the moment, and I need to be able to concentrate on riding instead of stressing about what my sugars are doing!! I love riding, it's been something that has honestly kept me sane at times. Just makes me so upset when I've ridden and am feeling good/happy and then find my bg's have gone through the roof and all those good feelings are dashed and replaced with stress about being high. Especially now I've had the "you've got maculopathy" letter and am paranoid about my eyes!


I've found the Libre quite useful, because I can test while in the saddle, so I'm more confident about having active insulin on board while I'm riding because I can head a hypo off at the pass if I see it brewing up. This is easier in a lesson, though, because I can just come into the middle and sort myself out ( unless I'm concentrating so hard on getting the horse to do something that I'm not focussing on anything else). Hacking or cross country is another matter, though, but I don't tend to do them regularly.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 2, 2017)

Well done to both of you ! I would think its strange that bg goes up when out on a horse. I ride motorbikes & I am in control but a horse has its own opinion at times. Good luck & keep at it. Life at times ?


----------



## Sprogladite (Dec 3, 2017)

Robin said:


> I've found the Libre quite useful, because I can test while in the saddle, so I'm more confident about having active insulin on board while I'm riding because I can head a hypo off at the pass if I see it brewing up. This is easier in a lesson, though, because I can just come into the middle and sort myself out ( unless I'm concentrating so hard on getting the horse to do something that I'm not focussing on anything else). Hacking or cross country is another matter, though, but I don't tend to do them regularly.



Yes I use a libre too and it is very useful, but as you say much harder when out on a hack or out jumping. I also find I don't want to hack out on my own in case I run into issues, which is a shame because Barney is the most bomb proof horse I've ever come across! 



HOBIE said:


> Well done to both of you ! I would think its strange that bg goes up when out on a horse. I ride motorbikes & I am in control but a horse has its own opinion at times. Good luck & keep at it. Life at times ?


Yes I find it very frustrating, God knows I work my butt off when I'm riding lol! My horse is definitely 'opinionated'...makes sorting him out and watching my bg's difficult at times!!


----------

